

 Huawei on NSA: If foreign spies attacked a US firm, there’d be “outrage” - kfitchard
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/huawei-on-nsa-if-foreign-spies-attacked-a-us-firm-thered-be-outrage/

======
retroafroman
Except this happened as recently as 2009, when 'Operation Aurora' targeted
several US companies out of China.

~~~
line-zero
Yes. As long as "they" do things that are wrong, it's okay for us to do them.

